# what channels excatly do sky offer?



## mtk (10 Jul 2009)

Currently have ntl and wondering about switching to sky 
I cannot find in their ads or on the website exactly what tv channnels (a list of all ) are in each sky package. I am wondering where TV5 is for example.

On a related matter if you disconnect sky after a year i have read here you still get free channnels so might do that to cut costs. 
is there a list anywhere of these free channels?


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

Sorry - this may help more:-


http://www.joinfreesat.co.uk/index.php/freesat-channels


----------



## mtk (10 Jul 2009)

thanks theresa they are both very useful. two supplementareis!
if you stop paying sky after a year do you get channels same as fresat or is it a different set of free channnels?
Where/how do you get freesat here - i notice this is a uk site?


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

Line up differs:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freesat

http://satellite.ie/

Do you want HD? Do you want Sky Sports or Movies?


----------



## mtk (10 Jul 2009)

thanks again for links
no need for sky movies or sky sports. Film4 is fine and see it is on freeview . Have HD ready TV so woudl like it when available


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

I would forget Sky and go with a *Humax Foxsat HD PVR with FreeSat.*

*http://satellite.ie/acatalog/copy_of_Humax_Foxsat_HD_PVR_Freesat_.html*

I dont have this system myself and have never done business with satellite.ie. It would be good to have BBC HD and HD from ITV and for no monthly fee. You get a full EPG and can record. Just make sure your Freesat HD PVR is not locked to Northern Ireland and you can use any U.K. postal code. You could then pick London for example and watch BBC1 London, ITV1 London etc.


----------



## mtk (10 Jul 2009)

not interested in the recording aspect  so coud get a lower spec one


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Humax-FOXSAT-HDR-Freesat-PVR-Digital/dp/B001L5YU36   - also worth a read.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

mtk said:


> not interested in the recording aspect so coud get a lower spec one


 

- Yes you could save yourself money that way.


----------

